# hog doggin



## SFS2 (Feb 22, 2010)

By reading ya'lls threads most of you are a disgrace to true "catch n tie" hog hunters!  If you don't know what "catch n tie"  Just quit all together!  U ain't no "HOGHUNTER"!  Don't mess it up for the one's of us that can do it.(By the way, don't get Billy Badboy& think you can unless you know how or ur gonna get hurt)  Bay dogs don't bark on track, we don't tote  knives or guns, just some "tie rope" and maybe a set of handcuffs and a bad 2 the bone bulldog.  If you haven't figured it out we "bring 'em to the truck alive" no matter what it takes, daylight, dark, swap, or open field it doesn't matter.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Feb 22, 2010)

op2:op2:


----------



## bigbird1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Never dull around here!!!


----------



## goob (Feb 22, 2010)

here we go again! 

Now where's that "Don't feed the trolls!" picture at????????????????????????????


----------



## gin house (Feb 22, 2010)

we hunt baydogs, i like to keep my dogs and hunt them.  thats great if somebody wants to tie them, we have, but why?   i dont quite get where some thinks that shows toughness or what, its really easy when you have a bulldog and four cur dogs hangin on him, done it but whats the big deal? its a whole lot easier to drag out dead, lol.   If somebody does want to show toughness, go in and get the 300lb boarhog without a catchdog and baydogs, that will show how tough somebody is. lol.    the dogs do the work anyways.


----------



## wpoolxj (Feb 22, 2010)

haha. THIS STUFF IS FUNNY RIGHT HERE. BTW YALL THEY WANT ALL US TO QUIT BUT I BET THEY CANT COVER ALL THE LAND IN EVERY STATE. SFS2 i guess you dont hunt ga or that post was a disgrace to hog hunters now all the game wardens will be on us harder transporting WILD/FERAL hogs ALIVE in ga with out neg. brucellosis test done is illegal  (im pretty sure) but you correct me if im wrong. SINCE YOU KNOW EVERYTHING.


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome more  Correct me if I am wrong but I thought this was a sight to support our fellow hunter not to put them down for how they hunt.Come on guys hunt the way you hunt and let others hunt there way.


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 23, 2010)

wow..


----------



## hog head (Feb 23, 2010)

i bet he dont hunt just another puter hunter settin in his chair lookin at the internet wishing he could catch a hog real hog hunters know better


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 23, 2010)

SFS2 said:


> By reading ya'lls threads most of you are a disgrace to true "catch n tie" hog hunters!  If you don't know what "catch n tie"  Just quit all together!  U ain't no "HOGHUNTER"!  Don't mess it up for the one's of us that can do it.(By the way, don't get Billy Badboy& think you can unless you know how or ur gonna get hurt)  Bay dogs don't bark on track, we don't tote  knives or guns, just some "tie rope" and maybe a set of handcuffs and a bad 2 the bone bulldog.  If you haven't figured it out we "bring 'em to the truck alive" no matter what it takes, daylight, dark, swap, or open field it doesn't matter.




WOW.....
For the 2nd post of your Woody's career, that was a doozy..

I liked your 1st one better, asking about turkey chokes.


----------



## buddylee (Feb 23, 2010)

Why don't ya'll just ignore people like him instead of responding ?


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 23, 2010)

hog head said:


> i bet he dont hunt just another puter hunter settin in his chair lookin at the internet wishing he could catch a hog real hog hunters know better



helpmecan'tbreath


----------



## gin house (Feb 23, 2010)

buddylee said:


> Why don't ya'll just ignore people like him instead of responding ?



buddy, i think im gonna take your advice on this from now on, cant handle the ignorance ive read the last few days on another thread, it does blow my mind but im gonna try to do as you say.


----------



## buddylee (Feb 23, 2010)

Gin house, if you ignore them, they will go away. Kinda like a young sibling that bugs the crap outta you just to get a response. If you ignore them they will find somewhere else to go. The problem is the other ignorant people can't help but add to the stupidity by responding.


----------



## dbodkin (Feb 23, 2010)

Troll..troll.troll.. y're boat...


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2010)

buddylee said:


> Gin house, if you ignore them, they will go away. Kinda like a young sibling that bugs the crap outta you just to get a response. If you ignore them they will find somewhere else to go. The problem is the other ignorant people can't help but add to the stupidity by responding.




seems to me that everybody was laughing at his post, not getting mad,,,,,,,and,,,,,,,,you responded in the same thread so why dont you put him on the ignore list?????
I'm having fun with the troll lol.


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 23, 2010)

dbodkin said:


> Troll..troll.troll.. y're boat...



i cant breath i am laughing so hard...funny right there...thats a good one..


----------



## gin house (Feb 23, 2010)

fellas, ive been runnin the mountains this morning in search of the illusive wild boar >LOL.   what is the TROLL?   im not following.


----------



## buddylee (Feb 23, 2010)

GOOBER, I didn't respond to him. Just stating a fact but why bother, this forum is full of .


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2010)

buddylee said:


> GOOBER, I didn't respond to him. Just stating a fact but why bother, this forum is full of .



CRUDDYLEE, Your still on the thread none the less so just be ignorant like the rest of us!



oh yeah thats right! Lots of


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2010)

buddylee said:


> GOOBER, I didn't respond to him. Just stating a fact but why bother, this forum is full of .




im gonna be nice, the ignore feature is for people like you too............thats better! Troll on!!!!!!


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 23, 2010)

Why wrestle with the stinkin pig, I like to knife them and actually like shooting them really well also!!!!  I guess some pigs like to woller with other pigs!!!


----------



## tompkinsgil (Feb 23, 2010)

im not puttin anyone down but if you catch alot of hogs i mean more than you can eat then i can see tying them but some people only catch a few and they put them in the freezer . i my self do tie alot but we catch a few hundred a year minimum in four months ive caught 106 since second week of november but there is no reason to critisize people for not doing it and it was disrespectful for saying that we are all hog hunters and to each his own everybody does there own thing. i new it was goin to stir the pot !!!!


----------



## gin house (Feb 23, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> im not puttin anyone down but if you catch alot of hogs i mean more than you can eat then i can see tying them but some people only catch a few and they put them in the freezer . i my self do tie alot but we catch a few hundred a year minimum in four months ive caught 106 since second week of november but there is no reason to critisize people for not doing it and it was disrespectful for saying that we are all hog hunters and to each his own everybody does there own thing. i new it was goin to stir the pot !!!!



well said, when you gonna let me tag along?   i know how to get to florida.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 24, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> im not puttin anyone down but if you catch alot of hogs i mean more than you can eat then i can see tying them but some people only catch a few and they put them in the freezer . i my self do tie alot but we catch a few hundred a year minimum in four months ive caught 106 since second week of november but there is no reason to critisize people for not doing it and it was disrespectful for saying that we are all hog hunters and to each his own everybody does there own thing. i new it was goin to stir the pot !!!!



good lord, puttin up numbers like that should be illegal. 
I just thought i caught a pretty good bit of hogs, now i feel like im just another weekend hunter.lol


----------



## tompkinsgil (Feb 24, 2010)

when you have a dozen properties to manage you have to hunt alot or they will find some one else ,just met with the ag sherrif today and picked up another good peice of property and picken another 1000 acres in fort pierce this weekend stayin buisy!!!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 24, 2010)

And who was it that said doggers couldnt get it done?


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 24, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> when you have a dozen properties to manage you have to hunt alot or they will find some one else ,just met with the ag sherrif today and picked up another good peice of property and picken another 1000 acres in fort pierce this weekend stayin buisy!!!




um yeah i second..that i live in florida....good lord u in the hogs..i would be in hog heaven...lucky lucky u..


----------



## tompkinsgil (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 24, 2010)

Not even close to that number but where we are we are doing darn good to have gotten 21 so far this year since christmas week.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Feb 25, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> im not puttin anyone down but if you catch alot of hogs i mean more than you can eat then i can see tying them but some people only catch a few and they put them in the freezer . I my self do tie alot but we catch a few hundred a year minimum in four months ive caught 106 since second week of november but there is no reason to critisize people for not doing it and it was disrespectful for saying that we are all hog hunters and to each his own everybody does there own thing. I new it was goin to stir the pot !!!!



i beleave 101% of what gil said and i think that goob is a kid why hate on buddy lee he hasn't done nothing but give good advise.


----------



## JohnE (Feb 25, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> when you have a dozen properties to manage you have to hunt alot or they will find some one else ,just met with the ag sherrif today and picked up another good peice of property and picken another 1000 acres in fort pierce this weekend stayin buisy!!!



Gil does having to catch that many hogs ever get to be a chore?


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 25, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> im not puttin anyone down but if you catch alot of hogs i mean more than you can eat then i can see tying them but some people only catch a few and they put them in the freezer . i my self do tie alot but we catch a few hundred a year minimum in four months ive caught 106 since second week of november but there is no reason to critisize people for not doing it and it was disrespectful for saying that we are all hog hunters and to each his own everybody does there own thing. i new it was goin to stir the pot !!!!



We are well on our way to those numbers too if things keep up.  We have been dogging 6 trips now since deer season closed Jan 15th (start of our year) and we have 34 confirmed dead not including what the dogs ripped up.  But we all know doggers can’t put up those numbers..   I can't remember who was talkin that  stuff.  We kill them all and give or donate everything this time of year with the exception of what we put up.  When it gets hotter a lot of them lay there, wish it wasn’t that way but it is.  All the places we hunt want them dead.  Some of the guys I know that hunt in this area..the farmers they hunt for will not even let them take dead ones off of the place.  All of ours is ag land.  A lot of people hunt differently than we do.  Is there way better, no, just different.  That is no reason for me to tell you what you are doing it wrong even if you think I do.  I might do it a little different here if it wasn't against the law.  Heck, I even have a boar or barr tearing up my deer and turkey lease, and BTW I have rights to all of the animals there including Feral cats, dogs and hogs.  Can't run there....kinda stinks.  Going to have to THERMAL his butt  There are however common factors that we all need to get on the same page with to make us all more successful at what we are doing now and for the future instead of running around like a bunch of rank boars cutting up everything in sight.  Wouldn’t you cull a dog that wasn’t dog or people friendly?


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 25, 2010)

Jester don't forget my 4 from Sat.  Even though sometimes we don't hunt together, I say it is for the team!!


----------



## tnhillbilly (Feb 25, 2010)

gin house said:


> we hunt baydogs, i like to keep my dogs and hunt them.  thats great if somebody wants to tie them, we have, but why?   i dont quite get where some thinks that shows toughness or what, its really easy when you have a bulldog and four cur dogs hangin on him, done it but whats the big deal? its a whole lot easier to drag out dead, lol.   If somebody does want to show toughness, go in and get the 300lb boarhog without a catchdog and baydogs, that will show how tough somebody is. lol.    the dogs do the work anyways.


 I pretty much catch and tie everything, but man i aint got nothin to prove to anybody, just the way i like to do it,  sounds like somebody is havin a bad day.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 25, 2010)

hogrunner said:


> Jester don't forget my 4 from Sat.  Even though sometimes we don't hunt together, I say it is for the team!!



Haven't counted the thermal either...just counting what we do as a group dogging..I'm sure Hog Head got some without the group too...if you want me to keep it all I can.


----------



## gin house (Feb 25, 2010)

tnhillbilly said:


> I pretty much catch and tie everything, but man i aint got nothin to prove to anybody, just the way i like to do it,  sounds like somebody is havin a bad day.



  dont know if youre directing that at him or me.  if its me, no, i rarely have a bad day, im just talkin about the norm, guys catch a pig and chest swells up, couldnt hem a hog up in a ditch they start walkin bowlegged, nose up in the air, you know what im sayin, youve probably seen this type before, its really funny.   ive cought hogs, shot hogs, whatever,  what im sayin is why do i want to drag it out alive? what am i gonna do with it?  really, this might make a few mad but i really like to bay a hog, shoot it and watch the dogs maul it real good and get good and bloody, great for pups and all to do it.  i think it makes em want one more the next trip.  its really funny the whole deal is what im sayin.  we give ours to the boys camp and other people who will eat them and want em.  if i had a purpose for them alive it would be different but whats the point?


----------



## sammy33 (Feb 25, 2010)

SO WHAT IF ITS ..dead..shot..stabbed...caught..sold..left...
tied..link..patty..fried..grilled..baked..WHATS THE BIG DEAL...ITS CALLED WHAT EVER U WANT TO DO..AS LONG AS ITS LEGAL....WHAT EVER MAKES U HAPPY..


----------



## gin house (Feb 25, 2010)

sammy33 said:


> SO WHAT IF ITS ..dead..shot..stabbed...caught..sold..left...
> tied..link..patty..fried..grilled..baked..WHATS THE BIG DEAL...ITS CALLED WHAT EVER U WANT TO DO......WHAT MAKES U HAPPY..



 yep


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 25, 2010)

gin house said:


> dont know if youre directing that at him or me.  if its me, no, i rarely have a bad day, im just talkin about the norm, guys catch a pig and chest swells up, couldnt hem a hog up in a ditch they start walkin bowlegged, nose up in the air, you know what im sayin, youve probably seen this type before, its really funny.   ive cought hogs, shot hogs, whatever,  what im sayin is why do i want to drag it out alive? what am i gonna do with it?  really, this might make a few mad but i really like to bay a hog, shoot it and watch the dogs maul it real good and get good and bloody, great for pups and all to do it.  i think it makes em want one more the next trip.  its really funny the whole deal is what im sayin.  we give ours to the boys camp and other people who will eat them and want em.  if i had a purpose for them alive it would be different but whats the point?



Well ginhouse i have to disagree with ya on this one brother! aint nothin like flippin a big bad bo hog and breakin the bull dog off and puttin that mule tape or handcuffs around his feet! And its not as easy i think thats why we do it! That and theres no way we can eat that much pork! lol And just like i told someone on here before! You can put a heck of a hurtin on hogs on a lease if you got good dogs! So most hogs we catch we turn loose other than a barr hog once in a while! Or if we take them off we just pen them and call my buddy jay bird to come take blood test so we can transport them! And just like you said how hard is it to stab or shoot a hog with dogs hanging off it! It could go both ways! I really dont care anymore i do what makes me happy and the rest can kiss my butt! Ive learned do what makes you happy!


----------



## gin house (Feb 25, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Well ginhouse i have to disagree with ya on this one brother! aint nothin like flippin a big bad bo hog and breakin the bull dog off and puttin that mule tape or handcuffs around his feet! And its not as easy i think thats why we do it! That and theres no way we can eat that much pork! lol And just like i told someone on here before! You can put a heck of a hurtin on hogs on a lease if you got good dogs! So most hogs we catch we turn loose other than a barr hog once in a while! Or if we take them off we just pen them and call my buddy jay bird to come take blood test so we can transport them! And just like you said how hard is it to stab or shoot a hog with dogs hanging off it! It could go both ways! I really dont care anymore i do what makes me happy and the rest can kiss my butt! Ive learned do what makes you happy!



 yep, whatever floats your boat, its all the same,  whatever people want to do is best for them.  what i posted was me and what i like, ive no use for them live.  when i stated about it being funny is not all, i know some actually have a use for them and transport but i was talkin about the ones that catch a pig and then think theyre 10 ft tall, you know what im sayin, i cant help but smile and smirk while i write this.  thats whats funny, i dont care who you are, thats funny right there.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 25, 2010)

I guess it does kinda make ya poke ur chest out a lil to e him out breathing and not have to kill em .But yes some ppl get a lil carried away! As do i sometimes but we all make mistakes and none of us is perfect! And i get 6'3 after i catch one!Oh thats how tall i really am!lol You need to plan a trip to fla gin I wanna see ya drag one sill kickin!


----------



## gin house (Feb 25, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> I guess it does kinda make ya poke ur chest out a lil to e him out breathing and not have to kill em .But yes some ppl get a lil carried away! As do i sometimes but we all make mistakes and none of us is perfect! And i get 6'3 after i catch one!Oh thats how tall i really am!lol You need to plan a trip to fla gin I wanna see ya drag one sill kickin!



  dont tempt me,  you might cause me to lose my job, ive been dying to hunt down there.  i just bought another fourwheeler this week, im tierd of draggin em dead but if you'll let me come down there i'll drag em alive, tied, by the backlegs, wheelbarrow em out, whatever.  dont tease me, thats messed up.


----------



## gin house (Feb 25, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> I guess it does kinda make ya poke ur chest out a lil to e him out breathing and not have to kill em .But yes some ppl get a lil carried away! As do i sometimes but we all make mistakes and none of us is perfect! And i get 6'3 after i catch one!Oh thats how tall i really am!lol You need to plan a trip to fla gin I wanna see ya drag one sill kickin!



  its never really made me poke my chest out,  its made me stink.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Feb 26, 2010)

I  walk them out alive try that.SCREW TIEING.


----------



## goob (Feb 26, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> i beleave 101% of what gil said and i think that goob is a kid why hate on buddy lee he hasn't done nothing but give good advise.



Making fun of my screen name is why I did, and from the looks of your pictures little boy your alot younger than me.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 26, 2010)

gin house said:


> dont tempt me,  you might cause me to lose my job, ive been dying to hunt down there.  i just bought another fourwheeler this week, im tierd of draggin em dead but if you'll let me come down there i'll drag em alive, tied, by the backlegs, wheelbarrow em out, whatever.  dont tease me, thats messed up.



I aint teasing brother !! Let turkey season come and go then get with me! Id be more than happy to take ya! U up to hunt s. GA


----------



## gin house (Feb 27, 2010)

turkey season aint here yet, come on,  u up to it?  im up to hunt anywhere theres a lot of hogs.  say when. im ready now.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 27, 2010)

I will do one better...Gin you come down... we go get us a Thunder Chicken ...then go hog huntin


----------



## gin house (Feb 28, 2010)

when, where?  im not much of a turket hunter, i killed one but i called(sure it was horrible) all morning on many occasions, never had one come up, i got tierd of waiting on this one and it started misting, i stalked him and a group of gobblers up a logging road that had a few turns and hills, thats the only reason ive got one, but i try.  now hog huntin,  im ready whenever you are. been a while since ive been in that part of the country.


----------



## hog head (Mar 1, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> I  walk them out alive try that.SCREW TIEING.



must be small aint nobody i mean nobody walkin out a 300 pound hog get real some things are better left alone


----------



## gin house (Mar 1, 2010)

ive learned to filter the crap from the water on here, it gets deep hog head.


----------

